
Ask HN: Would you like a tool that lets programmers review programmers? - nnoitra
Like whether they write good code and whether it is high quality.
======
cocktailpeanuts
This type of question is meaningless. If you are curious the best way to find
out is just build it and ship it. And see if people like it.

I'm not trying to be mean, I'm saying it's meaningless because:

1\. It's not that hard to build an MVP nowadays (probably over a weekend)

2\. This is more of a social problem than a technical problem. Which means
people have no idea if they like it or not even if they answer "yes" or "no"
to this question. From my experience most people who say "Yeah! I definitely
want that!" never use it when you actually ship it. And more important part is
that there are people who DO end up using it even if they didn't know they
needed it before trying it out.

3\. If it's easy to build it, and if the answer to this question doesn't
matter in the grand scheme of things, why not just build it, instead of giving
it away as inspiration for someone else? You may end up putting this idea
aside for now, just to come back in a month to see someone else submit this as
"Show HN" and comment on it saying "Yeah I had that idea too..."

------
gamechangr
Not really.

You can already do it so easily, so why would a company pay or use your
specific software?

It sounds like the kind of idea that would end up being abused by management.
Developers would end up hating it.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I believe in labor solidarity so: absolutely not.

------
moondev
Like a pull request?

